# [SOLVED] Rozdzielone kde - pytanie leniwego czlowieka :P

## Mroofka

Witam  :Smile: 

mam sprawe jak w temacie... od zawsze korzystam z calosci kde i przyznam ze wielu skladnikow nie wykorzystuje a o czesci nawet nie wiem. Szykuje sie do wywalenia tego i zainstalowania z rozdzielonych pakietow i mam prosbe

Czy moglby mi ktos podeslac liste zainstalowanych pakietow tak by wszystko dzialalo normalnie tzn "panele tla wykaszacz menu " ale bez zbednych programow wiem troche to nie precyzyjne ale moze ktos zechce mi pomoc :]

Idea jest taka ze zalezalo by mi na tym by ktos kto juz zdolal ustalic co jest przydatne a co nie poprostu podeslal liste swoich pakietow... licze na wyrozumialosc 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Exil

kdelibs, kdebase powinno wystarczec.

----------

## Polin

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

Tam naprawde jest ladnie opisane.

----------

## Xax

Jak juz chcesz rozdzielac to kdebase-startkde to chyba absolutne minimum, reszte zawsze mozesz doinstalowac potem.

----------

## Mroofka

no tak... tego sie balem ale i tak dzieki za odpowiedz

a pytanie jak zainstalowac osobne kde tak by monolityczne chodzilo i dopiero po skonczonej instalacji rozdzielonych pakietow wywalic monolityczne ... chodzi oczywisce o te sama wersje obu wersji

albo czy choc moge wywalic np kdemultimedia z monolitycznego i zaraz zainstalowc to co potrzebuje z tego pakietu zposrod rozdzielonych programow ??

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Xax

Z tym moze byc problem, gdyz prawdopodobnie proba instalki skonczy sie informacja, ze pakiety sie wzajemnie blokuja. Ale nawet jezeli tak bedzie, mozna sobie z tym chyba poradzic. Nowe kde skompiluj z opcja -B, ktora sprawi ze pakiety zostana zbudowane ale nie zainstalowane. Doinstalowac je potem mozesz z opcja -K. Kiedy wszystkie pakiety z nowego kde zostana zbudowane warto sobie zrobic paczki ze starych pakietow, na wszelki wypadek. Mozna to zrobic stosukowo prosto:

```
quickpkg /var/db/pkg/kde-base/*-3.4.*
```

czy jaka tam masz wersje.

Po zbudowaniu pakietow pora aby stare poslac do piachu. Wiec podobnie jak wyzej:

```
emerge -C /var/db/pkg/kde-base/*-3.4.*
```

(z p do sprawdzenia co leci  :Wink: )

No i pozostalo zainstalowac wczesniej zbudowane pakiety, a gdy cos nie wyjdzie szybko przywrocisz poprzednia wersje kde. Teoretycznie szybko i bezbolesnie no i bez dluzszego przestoju bez kde  :Wink: 

----------

## Mroofka

dzięki ale chyba wpadłem na lepszy pomysł ... przegladajac forum wpadlem na wersje 3.5 na stronie kde.org pisze ze to wersja stabilna wiec chyba sobie powoli zainstaluje te wersje i stopniowa bede ja rozbudowywal az do pozadanego efektu a wtedy wywale 3.4 i juz .. .no chyba ze cos namieszalem to djacie znac zanim cos zepsuje  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Xax

```
emerge =kdebase-startkde-3.5.0
```

Reszte doinstalujesz w miare potrzeb.

PS Skasowac cala wersje 3.4 mozesz smialo wg przykladu z poprzedniego postu. Testowane na wlasnym systemie   :Wink: 

----------

## Mroofka

dzieki za pomoc

pozdrawiam

----------

## dlugidll

witam jestem nowy w gentoo i mam pytanie

jesli dam

emerge kdebase-startkde

to zeby potem zainstalowac reszte skladnikow kde 3.5 to musze instalowac pokolei wszystkie skladniki z polecenia

emerge -p  kde-meta

bo jest ich troche duzo

a moze da sie instalwoac jakos grupami ??

thx za info

----------

## Exil

```
merge -p kde
```

 beda grupami podzielone mozesz tez przerwac kompilacje czegoś i dac emerge 

```
kde --resume --skipfirst
```

 jezeli tego niechcesz

----------

## Xax

emerge kde-meta i emerge kde wzajemnie sie wykluczaja. Albo jedno albo drugie.

emerge kdebase-startkde zainstaluje minimalna wersje kde potrzebna do dzialania. Jest to calkiem wystarczajace.

emerge kde-meta doinstaluje pozostale pakiety z kde (emerge kde jest niemozliwe bo zachodzi blokowanie pakietow).

Jezeli nie szkoda Ci miejsca to od razu kde-meta, nie bedziesz sie musial zastanawiac co Ci jest potrzebne a co nie. Choc osobiscie polecam kdebase-startkde, zawsze mozesz dowalic kde-meta  :Wink: 

----------

## dlugidll

dzieki za odpowiedz

a jak wznowic przerwanie 

emerge kde-meta ??

jak wogole system to potraktuje?

cos zlwgo moze sie stac?

----------

## Exil

wystarczy 

```
emerge --resume
```

wznowi ostatnie emerge.

----------

